# Fleetwood Mac - Canada 2014



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lindsay Buckingham, Christine Mcvie, John Mcvie, Mick Fleetwood, Stevie Nicks 

Toronto Oct 18
Ottawa Oct 26
Winnipeg Nov 10
Saskatoon Nov 12
Calgary Nov 14
Edmonton Nov 15
Vancouver Nov 18

It’s official! After a 16-year absence, Christine McVie will be re-joining Fleetwood Mac band mates Mick Fleetwood, John McVie, Lindsey Buckingham and Stevie Nicks as they launch the _On With The Show_ Tour. The tour will kick off on Tuesday, Sept. 30 in Minneapolis, Minn. at the Target Center and the reunited band will perform 34 shows in 33 cities across North America. Christine has not toured with the band since 1998’s The Dance Tour.

American Express® Card Members can purchase tickets before the general public beginning Monday, March 31 at 10:00 a.m. through Sunday, April 6 at 10:00 p.m. Tickets go on sale beginning Monday, April 7 through the Live Nation mobile app and at www.livenation.com.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not any chance of a Peter Green guest appearance I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly I've given up on seeing the greats one last time before they pack it in. Ticket prices are insane. I'll buy the blue ray.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw fleetwood mac a couple of years ago in Ottawa, they were very good. Lindsey Buckingham's voice was a bit dicey (guitar playing was excellent).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, $435.00 for a pair of seats at the back of the arena in Toronto? Sorry but Mac is just not worth that kind of coin.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, $435.00 for a pair of seats at the back of the arena in Toronto? Sorry but Mac is just not worth that kind of coin.



Who _is_?

I've checked prices for Joe Bonamassa and Queen recently and for the price I estimated it would cost me almost $1000. for my wife and I to see the show, have dinner and park. That's for seats good enough to bother. If I'm in the nose bleed seats, I'd rather buy a DVD.


Is this the result of all that "free" music people have been downloading over the past ten years?

To some extent I believe that's true.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Who _is_?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Not at all IMO, Mike. It is pure greed on the part of the bands and promoters and pure stupidity on the part of the concert going public. They will charge the maximum the fools are willing to pay. I count myself as one of the fools on many occasions. It is purely a matter of supply and demand. Come lights down those arenas will be full and that's the key. People are paying it so they keep upping the prices. The "nostalgia" bands are the worst because they are targeting the over 50 crowd that has the money (in many cases) or at least in enough cases to fill the arenas. 

They hit you where it hurts. A band you adored growing up and may have never seen live. The money is absolutely huge for the artists now, 1000 times more than they made in the 70's and 80's touring. Millions of dollars guaranteed. That's why you see these 60 and 70 year old rockers on the road. The cash is unreal.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, $435.00 for a pair of seats at the back of the arena in Toronto? Sorry but Mac is just not worth that kind of coin.




I too looked into to a couple of tickets for my wife and myself yesterday. Those prices are insane. I would not pay that for any concert.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Who _is_?
> 
> I've checked prices for Joe Bonamassa and Queen recently and for the price I estimated it would cost me almost $1000.


It may be partly a Toronto thing, I got tickets for Bonamassa at the Arts Centre in Ottawa, 99$/ea for excellent seats. Not cheap for sure, but not insane.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zdogma said:


> It may be partly a Toronto thing, I got tickets for Bonamassa at the Arts Centre in Ottawa, 99$/ea for excellent seats. Not cheap for sure, but not insane.



In the Sony Theatre the cheapest seats were $76 (plus), but I really wouldn't bother with those. I want to be no more than twenty rows from the stage and generally less than ten rows back.

I don't mind $100~ $150 a seat. That would make the concert night closer to $500 all things considered. But not for nose bleeds.

- - - Updated - - -



GuitarsCanada said:


> Not at all IMO, Mike. It is pure greed on the part of the bands and promoters and pure stupidity on the part of the concert going public. They will charge the maximum the fools are willing to pay. I count myself as one of the fools on many occasions. It is purely a matter of supply and demand. Come lights down those arenas will be full and that's the key. People are paying it so they keep upping the prices. The "nostalgia" bands are the worst because they are targeting the over 50 crowd that has the money (in many cases) or at least in enough cases to fill the arenas.
> 
> They hit you where it hurts. A band you adored growing up and may have never seen live. The money is absolutely huge for the artists now, 1000 times more than they made in the 70's and 80's touring. Millions of dollars guaranteed. That's why you see these 60 and 70 year old rockers on the road. The cash is unreal.


Well it comes down to supply and demand as we all know, but with the quickly diminishing CD revenues, I suspect we're going to see more and more of this.

Anyway, I won't be a part of the problem and unfortunately that means my entertainment cash will be going to Cirque du Soleil and Stratford this summer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> In the Sony Theatre the cheapest seats were $76 (plus), but I really wouldn't bother with those. I want to be no more than twenty rows from the stage and generally less than ten rows back.
> 
> I don't mind $100~ $150 a seat. That would make the concert night closer to $500 all things considered. But not for nose bleeds.
> 
> ...


The ones that get hurt by the pirating are the up and coming bands that can't get away with charging $200 a seat. They need to tour in vans at $25 a pop so if you take away any CD revenue it hurts bad. The Rolling Stones, Fleetwood Mac and all the rest are not hurting at all from album sales that were originally released in 1969


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The ones that get hurt by the pirating are the up and coming bands that can't get away with charging $200 a seat. They need to tour in vans at $25 a pop so if you take away any CD revenue it hurts bad. The Rolling Stones, Fleetwood Mac and all the rest are not hurting at all from album sales that were originally released in 1969



That makes some sense. I seem to recall that among the first bands to start charging these insane prices for concerts was The Eagles for the Hell Freezes Over shows.


I guess we really can't avoid the bitter reality that it's all supply and demand. 


For example, for the Queen show at the ACC there were 24 seats at $2200. each. When I checked, 22 of them had sold.

That'll gross them almost $53k from just 24 seats in the freaking ACC.

Not all of those were directly front and center either.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> That makes some sense. I seem to recall that among the first bands to start charging these insane prices for concerts was The Eagles for the Hell Freezes Over shows.
> 
> 
> I guess we really can't avoid the bitter reality that it's all supply and demand.
> ...


Unfortunately, it was two Canadian promoters that came up with that model and it's the model used today. If you want a really good read, get Ticket Masters. It is a eye opening book on the concert industry and how it got to where it is today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll look it up thanks.

In a sense, and maybe this is convoluted but we should be happy that society values live rock concerts so highly.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Additional dates added 

Feb. 05, 2015 Centre Bell Centre Montreal
Feb. 13, 2015 Air Canada Centre Toronto


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

someone should almost start a pole thread "what's your limit for concert tickets?"

I have real trouble with the thought of going over $100 a seat, even for someone really special. Looks like I won't be seeing many concerts anymore.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

My beef is that when I go on-line the second tickets are supposed to be available to the public, anything worth having is sold out. If I then go to Ticketmaster or Stubhub, etc, I have my pick as long as I'm willing to pay twice as much. How is this at all fair and where does all that extra money go? At least back in the "good old days" we lined up at our local record store and there was no such thing as an instant sell-out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;_xFWXMcYs34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xFWXMcYs34[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Much prefer this Robert
[video=youtube;q9vMqep1lC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9vMqep1lC0[/video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

04/04/15 Vancouver, BC - Rogers Arena

Hypnotized is where it's at in my books where Fleetwood Mac is concerned...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;hRu7Pt42x6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu7Pt42x6Y[/video]


----------

